
Fermi’s paradox solved? - kqr2
http://arxivblog.com/?p=1167/dupe=true
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted ...

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=463683>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=462305>

